# High Fat / Protein Bulking?



## UrogenitalSubsect (Nov 30, 2017)

Has anyone tried having a large percentage of their caloric intake be from fats / protein during a bulk? I'm not saying to go low carb necessarily,as we all know carbs are necessary for muscle growth, but maybe 30% of calories being from protein, and 25% of calories from fat. My current macros are 89g fat (25%), 250g protein (30%), and 360g carbs (45%) totaling 3200 kcal at a bodyweight of 150lbs (VERY active, walk 2-3 miles at university and constantly moving during my job). I am thinking of maybe upping the fat again to 30%. I am doing this because I have noticed that most of my cravings are for carbs, or after eating a high amount of carbs, and was thinking that a high fat / protein diet may be a good way to limit these cravings.

OR, I could be thinking of this in the exact OPPOSITE way, and should be upping my carbs..... 

Anybody have any opinions or experience regarding this? I find it weird how I have food cravings while eating 3200kcal a day, and gaining weight, so I'm trying to change my diet to fix this issue.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2017)

I wouldn't sacrifice my energy source like that.  And gaining weight isn't going to come so easily imo.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Nov 30, 2017)

So you would say to keep the carbs higher? Maybe 20% protein (160g), 20% fat (71g) and 60% carbs (480g)? Or should protein be kept at a little higher than 1g / lb of bodyweight?

Also, just took a look at your bulking guide, do you think having lower carbs on non training days is more beneficial than consistent carbs daily? 

Thanks!


----------



## Spongy (Nov 30, 2017)

I feel like you need to be a little bit more specific on your goals and where you currently are such as height, age, and whether you lift regularly or not.  also whether you are just starting to try and gain or have been trying.  it all makes a difference.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 30, 2017)

nevermind, just read your intro lol!

do you lift as well though or just walk?


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Nov 30, 2017)

Spongy said:


> nevermind, just read your intro lol!



Yeah sorry about that, should've been more clear on that type of stuff!

Right now I'm about 3 months into a bulk, have went from 140/142 - 149/150lbs. I have been lifting super seriously for 3 years, and counting macros / calories. My goal is bodybuilding, and I'm a firm believer in the "powerbuilding" type approach. I'm currently running Layne Norton's PHAT with deadlifts added. My highest maxes were bench: ~250lbs, squat: 330lbs, deadlift: 385 lbs, and that was around March last year before I started my cut. My goals now are to add as much mass as possible (while not getting super fat), and popping those lifts up (goals of 275 bench, 315 front squat, and 405 deadlift).


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2017)

you need carbs


----------



## jrsgym (Dec 16, 2017)

Diets can be tricky sometimes. Have you made any adjustments?


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 18, 2017)

jrsgym said:


> Diets can be tricky sometimes. Have you made any adjustments?



I switched my diet to be more carbs and less protein / fat. 180g protein, 71g fat, and the rest carbs (of 3200kcal). Gaining weight after upping from 3100-3200kcal, still pretty hungry tho....


----------



## jrsgym (Dec 18, 2017)

I wouldn't lower protein at all. Typically it's 1.0- 1.5gms protein per body weight and your body weight ×2 for grams of carbs. Which while looking at your original post, you are doing. But just barely on the carbs. I'd up the carbs and eat all the protein you can. All the walking you're doing on top of training is draining you.
And i wouldn't make a big adjustment on reducing carbs on off days. Especially if you're at work walking like that. Keep your diet the same.
On my off days (and I do very little walking. Ever.) I just cut back on carbs a little after 2-3pm (my third meal). Only on off days. 
I'd try 450-500gms of carbs per day and see how that goes. And I wouldn't do any cardio at the gym, either. For a bulk, you're getting plenty of cardio.


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 18, 2017)

Why do you need carbs????? I went months with no carbs and was in the best shape of my life, I wasn’t huge but I had tons of energy and was really fit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 18, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> Why do you need carbs????? I went months with no carbs and was in the best shape of my life, I wasn’t huge but I had tons of energy and was really fit.


bulking without carbs is pointless..Yes usually when people cut carbs they start leaning out and looking good .. your not special


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 18, 2017)

https://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/eat-to-get-big-without-getting-fat


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 19, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> https://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/eat-to-get-big-without-getting-fat


1: No one here really takes t-nation seriously. 
2: matt tucks his peepee and wears sports bras in the gym. Is interpretation of science is no longer valid.


----------

